# Sprayer Calibrations



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

So this is something i just struggle with to understand. I've watched a few videos on youtube and you see folks spray a lawn and use an entire backpack full. Then i see someone spray a 8000k lawn with 2 gallons. This kind of leaves me scratching my head. How does that work? I get there are different size tips and flow rates. I am using a standard echo backpack sprayer and i can spray my backyard with about 2.5 gallons on full broadcast. Im just trying to make sure im not mixing my herbicides to hot and get my math on point. The reason i thought to ask is the last tank of q4 turf and sedgehammer i mixed i got a slight bit of yellowing for about a week after on my turf. Hopefully someone can shed some light on this.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I really think @GrassDaddy has the best method I've seen. It's simple and custom to your lawn, so if you do it don't overthink how others calibrate their sprayer. That being said, grass daddy's method can get a little more complex if you use different nozzles, as each one has a different output and will need to be calibrated.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

@Ecks from Tex Cool I'll take a look. I've watched Pete @ GCi spray his yard with 2 gallons and he's got twice the sq ft I have. How is that ?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

firefighter11 said:


> @Ecks from Tex Cool I'll take a look. I've watched Pete @ GCi spray his yard with 2 gallons and he's got twice the sq ft I have. How is that ?


Probably a very fine mist spray tip. If you get different tips for different applications, you'll need to calibrate sprayer using both.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just because it is in YouTube or this forum doesn't make it right. The product label has the right info. Some times you could get away with less carrier(water) per area, but not always. Most product label will say the amount of water, if not assume 1gallon/ksqft.

The nozzle matters too. For foliar some product want a very small water drop size. This ensures more of the leaf is covered and more blades get the product (ie. Pgr).

For soil absorb products, the nozzle make bigger drops and spreads them more.

For non that important stuff (shampoo), then use whatever is easier.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> Just because it is in YouTube or this forum doesn't make it right...


+1


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> I've watched a few videos on youtube and you see folks spray a lawn and use an entire backpack full. Then i see someone spray a 8000k lawn with 2 gallons. This kind of leaves me scratching my head.


This video is what made it click for me - it's all in the tip.


----------



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> I really think @GrassDaddy has the best method I've seen. It's simple and custom to your lawn, so if you do it don't overthink how others calibrate their sprayer. That being said, grass daddy's method can get a little more complex if you use different nozzles, as each one has a different output and will need to be calibrated.


@Ecks from Tex could you post a link to the specific video?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2018)

@Ecks from Tex


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

@Success 



 ;-)


----------



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

Nice!


----------

